# 1953 Musky Photo



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

After enjoying the posting of the 1960 Deer Camp photo and follow-up I thought I'd put one up for ice fisherman. This is a classic photo from 1953 of my girlfriends Sara's Great Grandpa named Clyde Newland of Belaire. He speared this dandy in Intermediate Lake:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet! I love old pics. Especially fish pics!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Good old Antrim county musky. Cool photo.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

OMG! You think there are any left that big these days?


/me grabs my tip-ups!!


----------



## ohiowoody (Dec 23, 2004)

great picture!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Nice and yes there are many big fish like that left. Only one way to find out!


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for checking out the photo. I hear good old Clyde spent a lot of time out his shanty there on Intermediate. I haven't been up to Antrim county in a few years but it is really beautiful up there!!!

*UNCLEBASS* ---lt looks like your from up that way looking at your location-
How about it, do you hear of any Musky being caught in Intermediate Lake or any of the other Chain O Lakes in the area?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> OMG! You think there are any left that big these days?
> 
> 
> /me grabs my tip-ups!!


No because the idea of "catch and release" is a relatively new. Unfortunately, sometimes it takes us a long time to figure things out. We're human.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Great photo and beautiful fish. (check out those skimpy rubber boots, makes my feet cold just looking at them. Thems the days when men were men !  , or, they just had cold azz feet ! :lol: )


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Great photo and huge fish


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I can confirm a 52 inch musky taken from the chain of lakes in Antrim County just last October.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'd like to catch just 2 of them in my life, one on a rod and reel and one on a tip-up.




> No because the idea of "catch and release" is a relatively new. Unfortunately, sometimes it takes us a long time to figure things out. We're human.


 But fish that big have spawned or spermed tens-of-thousands of eggs. They have fullfilled their role in the cycle of life. They aren't going to live forever.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Unless it is a planted lake or something where they don't have the conditions needed to reproduce.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally got a chance to get back to the thread. I would like to add a few thoughts that have come to me since posting the pic and reading the thread.
1. I wish this old photo would've had some statitistics on it such as to the musky's length, girth, and weight. It looks big---I just don't know how big it really was without this info--- 
2. I was curious as to whether large musky were still being caught in Intermediate Lake or any of the other Antrim County Chain of Lakes. So I checked out the DNR Master Angler site in a search for Antrim County Musky registered there from 1994 to present, and found that there was a whole page of them. The largest was a 56" 40 lb. fish caught in Torch Lake and 2 in that time frame that were over 51" and more than 37 lbs that were caught in Intermediate Lake. One in 2001 was "speared" just like Clyde did back in 1953.
3. While I do agree in part with Due51 that catch & release fishing may help to increase the availability of larger fish, it's pretty much an impossibility if your method of "catching" is with a spear. 

One last thought---it would've been cool if Clyde would've had this one mounted, but from what I know of Clyde he was not one to waste anything and enjoyed many a meal from this fish.

So I think there are still many out there close to this size - if not bigger -swimming the waters of the beautiful Antrim county Chain O Lakes. If you're thinking of giving Intermediate Lake a try for musky PM me, I'll give you the close approximate location of where this one was speared in 53.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Catch and release is a great concept, but you also have to look at the practical side. Statistically musky live 12-13 years, anything older than that is a very old musky. The one in that picture is a very old musky and one that probably wouldn't live naturally another year.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

We had the pleasure of staying at Linda G's place a couple of years ago on Intermediate and found it to be beautiful! Great fishing but I never heard much about the muskies. Man eating rusties lurking everywhere though!:yikes: 

Cool pic GLR!


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Always good to hear from you KalamazooKid---Where's the fishing ice??? 


I liked these thoughts on catch & release both were excellent reminders regarding trophy size adult fish such as the one Clyde speared: 

StumpJumper
But fish that big have spawned or spermed tens-of-thousands of eggs. They have fullfilled their role in the cycle of life. They aren't going to live forever.

Banditto
Catch and release is a great concept, but you also have to look at the practical side. Statistically musky live 12-13 years, anything older than that is a very old musky. The one in that picture is a very old musky and one that probably wouldn't live naturally another year.

Thanks guys!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

GullLkRltr said:


> Where's the fishing ice???


North.:irked:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Newland, hmmmm...I think I know some of your girlfriend's relatives, one in particular that was a great guy, did some hunting with him years ago before he left to work downstate. 

Intermediate's musky population took a dive in the 80's after they did some work on the dams around here, but it's coming back. We see more musky every year, they'll occasionally follow a walleye lure, especially in the spring. Northbound, here on this forum, got chased last year.

I hope Esox sees this pic...he and his family, along with Trout, (aka Rendezvous) came up and spent a week with me a year or so ago, and went out several times for Intermediate's elusive musky. Other than a whale of a nice smallmouth bass, no takers. Maybe he'll see this pic and hopefully come back up this year, all you can do with muskies is keep trying...and he knows how. 

There's 3-4 muskies caught a year in the 53" range that I hear about. More every year, it seems like.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Linda, I am still waiting to hear from you about cabin rental up there. Remember the fishery up there is very fragile please release those muskies. Here is a photo of a 44.5 caught last spring!!


----------

